# Homes with kids and shy dogs



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi,

I am helping a family member to place 2 pit bull/am bulldog mixes she took in after their owner died. 

They are very sweet and gentle dogs. Very quiet. Walk well on a leash, and very responsive to voice. Playful, and they get along great with other dogs. 

However, they are also shy. Shy about collars going over their heads, shy about leaving the property, etc. One dog in particular is so shy it takes me at least 10 minutes to get near him half the time. He is fine with his caretakers though. But seeing me come near him with a leash to walk him scares him.

I have not seen them around kids. What is the best way to prep them for kids? Poke them and pull on them gradually while talking in a squeaky voice? That sort of thing? I don't have experience here!

Is there a adoption test rescues use to deem an animal adoptable or not? These dogs are shy and I know it is a temperament issue, but I think they can have happy lives with the right people. I just don't want it to be a disaster.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

depends on the age of the kids , I guess. Kids tend to lack caution and will keep on coming even though the dog may be backing away , avoidance as first option. I guess since there are two of them the dogs are bonded to each other.
Is one of them more stable . Work on that one as the demo , peer role model. If one allows you to "tack up" more easily , concentrate on that dog , praise and start walking , when the other one starts to follow that may be your opportunity to condition him to the idea of a leash. Pretty much the same way you would break a horse . So have the extra set of collar and leash with you. When you lead the one, the other follows. When you pause then you take your spare collar and lead and only have it move and touch his head, neck , shoulders , top line. That's it . keep walking . Sooner or later the dog will be more comfortable and you can slip the collar on or clip the leash , but drop it and let it drag. Finally at some point pick it up so that the dog does not even know he is on lead . 

This way there is no catch and I gotcha moment .

I think this is the way to go . Slow and easy , because being on lead will help in the management of the dog in the presence of children - who will respect the dog and not force themselves on the dog , until he makes the step forward. Poking and squealing is tormenting them . Maybe there is an ideal home with some introvert retiring person . Made for each other?

good luck - hope they find themselves a home , sorry for their situation which was no fault of theirs

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------

